# Unable to Eject cd from drive



## susiegarrett (Feb 10, 2005)

After saving information to a cd, I am unable to eject the cd from the drive. The only way I can, is shut down my computer and while it is shutting down, I am able to eject the cd. I have tried ejecting it through My Computer, but that doesn't work either. Can anyone help me with ejecting it the proper way?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you have CD burning software on your computer, try uninstalling it and see if this problem goes away. 
Normally reinstalling the burning software will fix this problem.


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

With the computer off.

Staighten a paper clip out completely. 

At the front of the CD drive there will be a small hole. Push the paperclip in until you meet resistance.

Push gently and the drive should open slightly. You should now be able to pull the drive tray open.

You can do this with the power on but I would not recommend it unles you have done it before.

hth

Ceri


----------



## susiegarrett (Feb 10, 2005)

I am not sure I have software to reinstall my dvd burner. What else could I do?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

make sure there arent any yellow alerts in your device manager.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah the easiest way would be to get a paperclip or something sturdy and long and thin, then push it into the hole until you reach a small button which ejects the cd tray. See attached Picture.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

You can download Nero 6 from the Nero website. The whole suite is about 70-80Mb I think.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

whatever software you are using must be locking the drive. watch the processes in the tab manager when you start your burning software. when you are finished burning and closed the software make sure it has gone from the processes tab. if it's still there you could end the process manually and see does it unlock the drive.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

As Freddy was saying, a burning program locks your drive when it burns. Most programs such as Nero or Roxio or others, will actually open your drive when they are finished burning.
Let us know what burning software you use, and try, when it says it's finished, click "Next" or "Finish" (whatever option you have), and see if this allows you to then open the CD drive or if it opens automatically.


----------

